# Shtypi dhe politika > Votime dhe sondazhe >  Kush është figura më e shquar në Historinë Shqiptare?

## dragon+++

Un them se esht GJERGJ KATRIOTI ,

----------


## shah_isti

Dr.Ibrahim Rugova

----------


## geezer

edhe une mendoj qe Dr Ibrahim Rugova   nje njeri qe e ka njohur edhe bota jo veq *historia*

----------


## lam

un mendoj se ibrahim rugova

----------


## Gjilani2002

Une mendoj se ne kete form eshte veshtir te percaktohet se cila eshte figura me e shquar ne tegjithe historine shqiptare. Populli shqiptar ndonese llogaritet si nje nder popujt e vogel nga gjiri i saj kan dal njerz te medhej e te shquar qe i kan dhene jo vetem shqiptarve por edhe mbare njerzimit, gje kjo qe neve na ben te ndjehemi teper krenar. Prandaj ne kete kontekst eshte veshtir te thuhet ky ose ai sepse secili ne fushen e vete kan qene i shquar per vlerat dhe kontributin e tij / e saj te pakontestueshem siç mund te permendim ketu:
Gjergj Kastriotin
Gonxhe Bojaxhiun
Ismail Kadaren
Fan S. Nolin
Faik Konicen
Vellezrit Frasheri
Ibrahim Rugoven
Adem Jasharin
Mbretin Zogu
Sali Berishen
Azem Hajdarin ....
pra siç mund ta shihni eshte nje liste e pqafundme me njerz qe kane dhen shume ne fusha te caktuara e duke qen keshtu ata kan kontribuar ne menyren me te mire te mundeshme per kombin shqiptar e disa prej tyre qe jane ne jete vazhdojne kete ta bejne edhe sot...

----------


## ilia spiro

Me vjen keq por jane 2 dhe nuk mund t`i ndaj dot:

Gjergj Kastrioti dhe Nene Tereza

----------


## mistreci87

Ismail bej Vlora pa te cilin nuk do te kishim komb dhe atdhe.

----------


## Dito

> Un them se esht GJERGJ KATRIOTI ,




Aproved


*Dito*

----------


## toni 89

> Ismail bej Vlora pa te cilin nuk do te kishim komb dhe atdhe.


po si na qenka Ismail Qemali para Gjergj Kastriotit.kush eshte hero kombetar?

----------


## saura

Gjergj Kastrioti.
Nene Tereza .

----------


## presHeva-Lee

gjerg kastrioti skenderbeu

----------


## presHeva-Lee

dhe adem jashari

----------


## ArberXYZ

padyshim Muhameti

----------


## saura

> padyshim Muhameti


Pse merr Shqiptar ishte ? :Lulja3:

----------


## IL__SANTO

> Pse merr Shqiptar ishte ?


E pashaportizuam kohet e fundit.   ;p

Gjergj Kastriot Skenderbeu edhe Ismail Qemali.

----------


## white-knight

Teme e perseritur me mijera here.

----------


## alnosa

Keta vecoj une si te paret .
Gjergj Kastriotin :buzeqeshje: 
Gonxhe Bojaxhiun
Ismail Kadaren
Fan S. Nolin

----------


## toni007

*kohet e fundit po veteshpallet* SALA

----------


## xfiles

kjo eshte pyetje shume e veshtire,
nuk mund te veçohet vetem nje.
Do duhej te fillonim qe ne kohet e pellazgeve, dhe duke vazhduar ne menyre kronologjike:
Bardhyli,
Pirro Epirit,
Teuta,
Skenderbeu,
Rilindasit,
Ismail Qemali me shoke,
etj etj, dhe duke mos harruar vete popullin, 

forma qe kemi sot eshte produkt i mijera viteve histori, 
nuk ka hero absolut, por çdo epoke ka njerez me merita te veçanta.
Qe heronjte te beheshin heronj, sa ushtar shqiptar jane vrare?

Sigurisht qe Simboli me i rendesishem shqiptar prej te cilit kemi dhe flamurin eshte Skenderbeu.

----------


## injejti

Shkelzen Jetishi; MUSLIM LEJLA NE TIRAN

----------

